# 500 Brits begging to escape bloody Islamic State hell



## wizehop (Mar 15, 2015)

SO what do you guys think, should people who fight against an ideology be aloud to come back once defected?

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...-beheadings-crucifixations-Islamic-State-rule

*Wish we weren't here – 500 Brits begging to escape bloody Islamic State hell*

UP to 500 jihadists sickened by Islamic State atrocities are desperate to return to the UK, it was claimed last night.


By Jerry Lawton / Published 12th March 2015




LET US COME HOME: Fighters have been sickened by beheadings and crucifixations and want to return to Britain [AP]

The fighters quit Britain for Syria and Iraq to join IS’s campaign for a single Islamic state.

But a brutal regime of beatings, amputations, beheadings and crucifixions by the terror network has left them anxious to return.

They are trying to negotiate their safe entry to the UK with the Home Offi ce. The would-be warriors hope to escape jail on the grounds they are risking their lives by fl eeing IS.

The mass defection claims were made on the Ask.fm social networking feed of convicted terror sympathiser Mizanur Rahman, slammed for backing the Charlie Hebdo attacks in Paris.

Rahman was asked: “One sheikh told me there is over 500 UK fighters in IS that are working with the Home Offi ce on a way to be allowed to come back and say IS are acting unjustly. Is this true?”

The North London-based radical could not confirm the figures.

“One sheikh told me there is over 500 UK fighters in IS that are working on a way to be allowed to come back”

A question posed to Mizanur Rahman on Ask.fm
A Home Office spokesman declined to comment on the claims.

Metropolitan Police chief Sir Bernard Hogan-Howe told the Home Affairs Select Committee at least 700 Brits have travelled to the Middle East to join Isis.

He said three London schoolgirls who ran away from home to become jihadi brides last month will not face charges if they return as they are not known to have committed terrorism crimes.



40 Comments
RSS|Subscribe





k4t13l31gh4 days ago

Let's hope our government are actually clever enough to realise that these fighters only want to come back to cause havoc here and create a little IS army!! It is all just a ploy and I would be disgusted if our pathetic excuse for a government back down and show any sympathy for these disgusting animals. They should all be decapitated or burned alive and suffer just like they have let innocents and their families suffer all this time. It really makes me sick that human beings can be so cruel and each and every one of these monsters will get what they deserve in the end.
Reply





LucyCharm4 days ago


I agree. It's a cult and has to stop. They are not doing this for their religion no such thing.









PierreVallee3 days ago


That cult has been in existence for 1,458 years since the paedophile and merchant of medina invented the 'Handbook of Beduoin Superstition'. The cult of mo hammedanism has killed more people than the Bubonic Plague





canny4 days ago


yeh let them all come back here but as soon as they set foot on uk soil, shoot the basturds dead.
Reply




Maz3 days ago

Do you think that, would really happen in this country, they will throw council houses and benefits at them, hoping they will not hurt us. But like t





nnnn3 days ago

What are they going to say next HUMAN RIGHTS! bla bla bla Let them stay where they wanted to be.





knight templar3 days ago

They burnt their bridges.
They should never be lat back into our country.
They could not be trusted.
If they were allowed back in and then took part in a terrorist act, or were in support of terrorism; the people directly responsible for their repatriation should face the same charges and punishment as the perpetrators.









PierreVallee3 days ago

It is just a ploy so that ISIS can get a 'welcome' for its mass murderering contingent of 'British Muslim' members when they go back to pose as 'sleepers' in the UK





darren3 days ago


Nice 30 year jail sentence in solitary should welcome the traitors back.




canny3 days ago


that would be costing us money in the long run plus do we really want these basturds to be fed/watered an looked after, narr, feed them to the pigs!





darren2 days ago

Whoooaahhh, leave the bacon out of it, i'm sure the lions in zoo's or wildlife parks could have more fun with them, although they'll probably spit them out.





canny2 days ago

yeh that was rather cruel on the poor pigs, I take that back.. but NO, ive just thought of the film Hannibal, yeh feed them to the pigs! have a big pig pen for when they return. oink oink.





ProudGeordie3 days ago

If this is true, now is the time for the government to show they have grown some balls. They should show the nation that they will do the job they were elected to do and protect the United Kingdom from these idiots and protect all the citizens.





tommytoo3 days ago

NO NO NO NO HOPEFULLY THEY WILL ALL FALL AND ROT IN HELL









DavidBell3 days ago

I hope that ISIS operatives are reading this.

Hopefully they will round up ALL Brits out there and put a bullet into everyone's skull.

How can I get hold of the appropriate people to send them this link?





the truth3 days ago

They made their bed now they should lie in it and that goes for any others that travel to join them from any country. Before anyone suggest they should be able to return, think about the damage that even a few could cause the innocent people in their countries. They knew about all the things they say they don't agree with now, and wanted to be part of it. Don't let these or any others thinking of going return.





LordLivid3 days ago

There lies the problem. Too many PC do-gooders who are more concerned for the welfare of the terrorists than the right to life of the innocents.





EddyRuston3 days ago

We don't want you back, but Camoron does as he could do with the extra votes, it's sickening how our politically correct parties are fighting over the 'ethnic' vote.





LordLivid3 days ago

You mean they are looking for an easy way back into the country?
Train them, brainwash them and send them back home to spread their message of hatred to others.
Good way to recruit future terrorists. No doubt the Gov will fall for it.





Paranoid3 days ago

Cant they pinpoint where they are and send in a few bombers, wipe the vermin out.









davesmith3 days ago

I hope they get caught trying to leave and ISIS kill them, that would save us grief/expense and put off others going out there









Debs3 days ago

You have to laugh don't you?
'Big tough men' at war with the world,
want to return to the UK,such a 'bad' and
'wicked' place.
There is no guarantee that these returnees
hold no threat and will not plot against the
very country that accepts their religion,
way of life and beliefs,so why should we
have to risk possible harm to people we love?





roy be3 days ago

some would say this is not true its just been said to cause miss trust and infighting in the ranks of is
smart move I hope I works









BrianBonto19 hours ago

Rollox. If that was true they would NEVER fear the consequences of coming back here, the UK is a soft touch. If I were there, and I was one of them and desperate to escape a shower of lunatics, I'd be back here ASAP and to hell with what the UK courts threw at me.
No, they are more than likely wanting to avoid jail to enable their unrestricted movements to allow them to do even more damage to the country that gave them everything. Keep them OUT..





jasonginn2 days ago

The government should not let them back in Great Britain if they do there is going to be war with the English and them. They should take there passports away from them and stop them coming in the UK









bluelionman3 days ago

They made there bed now lie in it - no return no way - who would give them a job the authorities would have to spend money monitoring them or filling up jail spaces while they radicalise others - nope you want out blow ya f'ing brains out otherwise tell others the truth that the UK was not so bad and the IS state is not the panacea you thought it was!





pds handyman 3 days ago


let the [email protected]@ts rot there they made bed now lay in it









JimFerguson3 days ago

let's be clear, This scum may well be depressed at what they have took part in and regret going and want to come back But lets be under no illusions here That if they get back they will be received as hero's and act that way.They won't be coming back to say how wrong what is going on out there is and convincing anyone else who is thinking of going out Not To, So if they get back then throw them in prison.









AllanBryan3 days ago

They lying just to get back and create sleeper cells. Don't forget it's in the Quran to lie if it furthers a Muslim in the eyes of the Pedo Mohammed. Let them stay where they are and stew it their own juices, they were quick enough to go. So stay and be stateless FOREVER. WE DON'T WANT YOU BACK.









FredSmith1 hour ago

What idiots. Fair weather jihadists. Let their punishment be not allowing them back. Worse than throwing them in prison.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 15, 2015)

On one hand, they've renounced their citizenship and may even be guilty of war crimes. On the other hand, giving the soldiers the opportunity to return decreases this warfighting capability of IS.

If it were up to me, I'd let them return after debriefing and not let them leave the country (bye bye passport, welcome to the watchlist).

***Sidenote: Allowing theses big pussies back might imperil the noncombatants of the civilized nation they left.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 15, 2015)

500 IS recruiters?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 15, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> 500 IS recruiters?


I was thinking the same thing. I also have to agree that if they were to return it would be a decent blow to the ISIS numbers. Not significant enough to slow down there tyranny but definitely enough for others within their ranks to start questioning their own involvement. However, allowing those numbers to return will also pose a security risk to UK residents. It's easy to say you've seen the error of your ways only to turn on those who shown you mercy. I wouldn't doubt that to be the case.

500 extremists can do a serious amount of damage in a multitude of ways.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 15, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------

